# 9mm 1911 search



## Rich447 (Jun 1, 2007)

I hope I’m not talking blasphemy here. I’m new to guns in general, and am looking for my next step upward and am in line for a 9mm, but in the end want to go the 1911 route. 

Ideally, I’d like to find a blued or parkerized with a 5 in barrel in a 9mm. 

I am only finding stainless. Am I out of luck? Kimber and Springfield only offer stainless.

I of course don’t want to get something obscure for the sake of getting non stainless. Nor am I interested in having work done on a .45 to make it a 9mm. 

Anyone out there know who might make an out of the box blued/parker 5 inch barrel 9mm 1911? Otherwise, stainless it is I guess (man I hate stainless)

Thanks,


----------



## Clyde (Jul 13, 2006)

Wilson Combat

STI

ParaOrd

:watching::smt033


----------



## TalonArms_R (Jun 15, 2007)

Several of STI's single stacks and all of their double stacks are available in 9mm.

Here is one of the standard 1911s available in 9mm.










MSRP is $1049 but if you are ready to order one now, you can get in on our group buy. Click the link in my signature line for details and call me on Monday with questions.

On a side note, I shoot a lot with My STI Tactical in 9mm. I love it. If you can afford one, I really do believe it is the very best high capacity pistol in the world. (MSRP is $1922)










Thanks, 
Rob


----------

